# where to buy strings for rubik's magic?



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 3, 2010)

see title.
Thanks


----------



## ianini (Apr 3, 2010)

There is no place now that sells them. In the past Cubesmith and Cube4You sold them, but not anymore. I just make my strings for my magics.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 3, 2010)

ianini said:


> There is no place now that sells them. In the past Cubesmith and Cube4You sold them, but not anymore. I just make my strings for my magics.



can you tell me from what did you made your strings?


----------



## ianini (Apr 3, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > There is no place now that sells them. In the past Cubesmith and Cube4You sold them, but not anymore. I just make my strings for my magics.
> ...



I used this tutorial:


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 3, 2010)

http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=c94a0031-3817-4ed7-b265-f6dc1f9f9833
↑ Best string in the world


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 4, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=c94a0031-3817-4ed7-b265-f6dc1f9f9833
> ↑ Best string in the world



Zoom in on the product picture, you might think it's threaded string at first, but then it looks like a plastic-looking string.

While I'm here, does anyone know how to make/get Mini Magic String?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 4, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=c94a0031-3817-4ed7-b265-f6dc1f9f9833
> ...



huh? what are you trying to say?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 4, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=c94a0031-3817-4ed7-b265-f6dc1f9f9833
> ...



I use those strings on my magic, if that says anything.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Apr 4, 2010)

i would just measure the string length and make my own for mini.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 4, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=c94a0031-3817-4ed7-b265-f6dc1f9f9833
> ↑ Best string in the world



Thanks...
But is it just 1 string?
Don't you think the price is a bit expensive, $5 for a string?
Or is it just me?


----------



## ianini (Apr 4, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=c94a0031-3817-4ed7-b265-f6dc1f9f9833
> ...



It's for 20 strings.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 4, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=c94a0031-3817-4ed7-b265-f6dc1f9f9833
> ...



Zoom in into the picture, you will see that it's multiple string. If it was one string, it'd show one.


----------



## robindeun (Apr 4, 2010)

yeah 20 strings,, I have them too, really nice


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 4, 2010)

ianini said:


> whitelynx_nivla said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



Ah, thanks for the info.
I'll buy a bundle


----------



## robindeun (Apr 4, 2010)

they have also ebay, and there are the strings cheaper (also 20)


----------

